# road bike worth buying???



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Got an option to buy a little used carera vanquish as per pic below £180-200
whats your thoughts??










Anything to look out for on these models

wonts be used for anything too serious just occasional light road use 15-20 miles etc

Any help appreciated


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Do you know what was its price new by any chance !


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

around £500 was down from £600


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

My bet would be a good deal if in good condition . &/Or well maintained .


----------



## zed3 (Dec 24, 2007)

the pictureshown has bettergear and brake levers than the current model, onlt getitif it is the right size bike for you, if it is the wrong size it will gice youa aches and pains and you wont ride it then anyway


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

True on what Zed wrote , forgot it !


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

2 questions.
What size is the frame (54,56,58 etc)?
What is your height?
This will give me an *idea* if it fits.

Any road bike with STI at that price is potentially a good buy!


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Have gone for it as next to no money and includes cateye wireless computer and shimano pedals, I work with the guy selling so know history 

I'm 5ft 10 30"/31" inside leg and the bike is 54cm large

will give it a go and if it doesnt suit should be able to move it on without trouble :thumb:

will post some pics before I fall off:lol:


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Should fit OK. Remember you can swap things like the stem for a shorter one if you feel too stretched out, and the seatback for a zero offset if you feel you need to come forward a bit.
The Carrera is obviously not the fanciest machine out there but it'll do its job. I would check the wheel bearings for adjustment/play/grease, and put some proper clipless pedals on if you're using it for serious riding, and then work on the engine!
Plus if you decide to upgrade to a fancier bike in the future, well you've got the perfect winter/rain bike right there.
I can't see anything negative about this deal. Go for it.


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Barchettaman

Some great advice as usual

the guy that was selling has the original stem and a fitted shorter one so will have both options

has got some shimano spd pedals fitted but not sure what type yet

will hopefully pickup early next week deal has been done

As you point out the engine will definately be the weak link:lol:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Versoman said:


> Have gone for it as next to no money and includes cateye wireless computer and shimano pedals, I work with the guy selling so know history
> 
> I'm 5ft 10 30"/31" inside leg and the bike is 54cm large
> 
> ...


Bike s too small for you mate .


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

I m 5 foot 7 & it would fit me just fine .


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

It seems to have a sloping top tube, so I estimate a 54 will approximate a 58 in 'real money'. My first Decathon road bike was like that.
Of course, I could be talking utter sh1te as I haven't seen the bike.

In any case I think it's worth a punt for the OP, as he can always sell it on if it turns out not to fit. Whilst they get a bit of a slagging, these Carrera bikes make a sensible first road bike - particularly second hand. Much of the their poor reputation is down to the incompetent monkeys setting them up incorrectly at their point of purchase (although I hear things are improving).

People say 'oh, but you'll need to upgrade XY &Z', but show me someone who says they haven't 'upgraded' their road bike, and I'll show you a fibber.


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

For 5-10 with 31.5 leg, 54 is the size required.


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Picked up today







[/URL][/IMG]
seems to fit well and in great condition just got to get some shoes now to get rid of the pedals

steady 8 miles tonight just to check things out rides very smooth and stable
strange being on the road though:doublesho


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

You've done well! Nice wee bike!


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

Good start, now the expense begins


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Other than the pedals I wouldn´t change a thing, assuming the saddle is bearable. No point upgrading.


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

really pleased for the cash

no plans to upgrade except putting the shimano pedals R540 spd sl on that came with it saddle seems fine just as comfy if not more than the kona MB

need to get some shoes any recommendations? dont want to spend too much
I have a decathalon is there brand any good?


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

I have budget Decathlon road SPD shoes that I bought in the winter on closeout for €20.
They're fine, I'm sure there are lighter options out there but I saved the cash and bought beer with it instead.
They fit really, really well.
I was going to get more expensive ones as my previous pair had lasted 5+ years, but the D ones were fine. Couldn't justify not spending it on Warsteiner.
The Decathlon running socks (ankle high) are gret too, pick up a pack for cycling.
HTH


----------

